# coolers.



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

New member/thread. Old topic. Picked up a 14' Hyside last week and looking to outfit it with a full rig. 36" between the tubes...tough to find a roto-mold cooler with the proper dimensions...any suggestions? 
Also, been told there is a Hyside expert on here and I need some info about this boat...unusual dimensions...any help with who that person might be? Apparently referenced on Hyside website but couldn't find the link.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

This cooler is right at 36" long. Maybe it will just fit in?

32 Heart-Stopping Moments You Can Only Experience Thanks To A Camera


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

Cool link. Not a cooler, though.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

Oops, this is it:

The Sailor 105 Quart [CC105-L-BLU] - $299.00 : Premium Coolers, Canyon Coolers


----------



## triggle (Sep 6, 2013)

David L said:


> Oops, this is it:
> 
> The Sailor 105 Quart [CC105-L-BLU] - $299.00 : Premium Coolers, Canyon Coolers


Never came across these....that's the perfect cooler for my frame. Thanks!


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

Make sure you take actual inflated space measurements. Do not believe the spec pages, especially with Hyside. You might end up with a rubbing situation if you cut it too close.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

I crammed a 100 qt yeti sherpa 38" and a 36" plasitc dry box into my 13' hyside for years (meas. right at 36" with no thwarts inflated). It rubbed the whole time, the rig lived on a trailer and averaged 30-50 days on the river and 5k road miles every year for most of it's life. There was not one mark, scratch, rubbing from either and both were very tight fitting into the boat. I felt that fitting the longest cooler (or box) I could in the space helped the boat keep shape and kept the floor from creeping up too much. That's just my opinion but I'd do it that way again for sure.


----------



## middletoe (Oct 5, 2007)

*Canyon Coolers*



triggle said:


> Never came across these....that's the perfect cooler for my frame. Thanks!


If you go with a Canyon Sailor, make sure you upgrade to the butterfly latches - you'll be able to keep it low in the boat and still access without any hassles.

Swap Latches to Butterfly's [BTRFLYSWAP] - $24.99 : Premium Coolers, Canyon Coolers


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

middletoe said:


> If you go with a Canyon Sailor, make sure you upgrade to the butterfly latches - you'll be able to keep it low in the boat and still access without any hassles.
> 
> Swap Latches to Butterfly's [BTRFLYSWAP] - $24.99 : Premium Coolers, Canyon Coolers


+1 on this. I have a Sailor and wish I had the butterfly latches.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I did talk to Canyon about the Sailor coolers, and there are a couple still around, but they are going to be making another run in their more standard color that should be done in 60 to 90 days. If they know there is a high demand, maybe they will move that up. Seems like more companies need to make coolers this size.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

gretch6364 said:


> I did talk to Canyon about the Sailor coolers, and there are a couple still around, but they are going to be making another run in their more standard color that should be done in 60 to 90 days. If they know there is a high demand, maybe they will move that up. Seems like more companies need to make coolers this size.


+1 on that as well. Hard size to find. Two years ago I did an extensive hunt, and the Sailor was about the only choice that wasn't too tall or too expensive. When you say they are making a run in their more standard color, what color is that? Only ones I've ever seen is blue with white lid. Do they have other colors?


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

cataraftgirl said:


> +1 on that as well. Hard size to find. Two years ago I did an extensive hunt, and the Sailor was about the only choice that wasn't too tall or too expensive. When you say they are making a run in their more standard color, what color is that? Only ones I've ever seen is blue with white lid. Do they have other colors?


The ones they are making with be white with grey flecks and will be lighter in color then the granite they show for their other models currently on their site. Sounds like they are doing a dozen of them and they are 5 weeks out.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

gretch6364 said:


> The ones they are making with be white with grey flecks and will be lighter in color then the granite they show for their other models currently on their site. Sounds like they are doing a dozen of them and they are 5 weeks out.


Great. Thanks.


----------



## ajacobo (Sep 14, 2012)

*Canyon all the way!*

I have two canyon coolers(90 and 22 qt) and they are great. Also I had the latches swaped on my 90qt and I have never ad better customer service from anybody. Jason stayed late on a Friday (waiting for me to drive from ABQ) to get them my cooler. I received my cooler by Tuesday. (At a very very reasonable cost). If you live in the SW buy local!!!


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Just put in an order for a 150, are the butterfly latches really that much better?? Should I call up and have them switched before they ship the cooler?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> Just put in an order for a 150, are the butterfly latches really that much better?? Should I call up and have them switched before they ship the cooler?


All depends on whether you will have it elevated above your cross bars with a sling or drop bag, or resting on the crossbars on the cooler lip. If it will be resting directly on the bars, then the butterfly latches will be out of the way. Otherwise, the regular latches are fine, although I think the butterfly latches give a tighter seal, but that's just me.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm also a happy Canyon Coolers customer. Definitely talk to Jason, he sometimes has good deals on blems or discontinued models.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya Jason just hooked it up for sure! I had a coupon from 2013 and he honored it no problem. Cooler will be in the mail tomorrow! Got the 150, standard latches, going to ride on straps slightly above my frame rails so no worries about spacing or setting it right on the rails. Cant wait, finally no more struggling with my old igloo on hot desert trips.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Did anyone that bought or looked at the Sailor also consider the Expedition 90qt with butterfly clasp? I know it will sit higher due to the design and not having the lip, but I am using NRS adjustable cooler mounts anyhow.

Seems to have a better hinge and be thicker. I like that it is 2.5" wider for filling in the bay of the raft, giving more room to lounge on top. it is 1 inch higher, and .25" narrower, so obviously much thicker walls, which takes up that 15qts.

Does anyone have a picture of the expedition models with butterfly clasp in a raft that I could see how low you could get it while still being able to open it? Obviously, it still needs to be up off the floor a little, just wondering how low on the side the clasp are.

Thanks


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

gretch6364 said:


> Did anyone that bought or looked at the Sailor also consider the Expedition 90qt with butterfly clasp? I know it will sit higher due to the design and not having the lip, but I am using NRS adjustable cooler mounts anyhow.
> 
> Seems to have a better hinge and be thicker. I like that it is 2.5" wider for filling in the bay of the raft, giving more room to lounge on top. it is 1 inch higher, and .25" narrower, so obviously much thicker walls, which takes up that 15qts.
> 
> ...


More money for the Expedition 90, and it has those rubber feet that I hate with a passion.


----------



## scotttoland (Sep 25, 2011)

Also check out pelican coolers. I love mine. I tossed the black fold out handles. There is a lip inside that supports a catering dish perfectly. Keeps things out of the ice water. USA made. Great company.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I ended up with the Expedition 90 with butterfly clasp. Going to be fitting it tomorrow and seeing how it does on a float Saturday. Seems pretty well build. The clasp flex a little where they are attached to the lid, so hopefully they never pull out.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Ya I just got my 150 and it fits perfectly. Couldn't have an extra inch on any side. I may line the inner walls with foam on super hot mid summer trips since it has a 3 inch lid, 2 inch floor and only 1.5 inch walls. But for 10 bucks in foam that's an easy fix. Add that to a top foam piece and foam piece and good packing I'm thinking this cooler will for sure pass every test I can throw at it. And to me fit was key and honestly it really couldn't for any better. Thanks canyon! Headed to westy this weekend already breaking her in.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> Ya I just got my 150 and it fits perfectly. Couldn't have an extra inch on any side. I may line the inner walls with foam on super hot mid summer trips since it has a 3 inch lid, 2 inch floor and only 1.5 inch walls. But for 10 bucks in foam that's an easy fix. Add that to a top foam piece and foam piece and good packing I'm thinking this cooler will for sure pass every test I can throw at it. And to me fit was key and honestly it really couldn't for any better. Thanks canyon! Headed to westy this weekend already breaking her in.


I use foil face bubble wrap for lining the walls and for top sheets of our cheapo coolers. Love it.


----------



## Paul the Kayaker (Nov 7, 2004)

Lining the walls of a canyon cooler is probably overkill. I'm just used to crappy igloos with broken hinges and latches... Plus I like my beer ice cold on take out day!


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

Paul the Kayaker said:


> Lining the walls of a canyon cooler is probably overkill. I'm just used to crappy igloos with broken hinges and latches... Plus I like my beer ice cold on take out day!


What a waste of precious cooler space!! More effective to wrap or cover in a damp towel. 

Almost as dumbass as draining a cooler to try and make the ice last longer. Sum peeps!!!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

Ahhhhh cooler threads. Seems funny this time of year. I had ice for 300 miles last spring. I just had a can of soda water blow up in my truck two days ago.


----------



## rivergod (May 26, 2004)

Blackrock 105.


----------

